# Judo: The Power of Blue!



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2008)

I posted this on FMAT:

*The Color of Victory? Rethinking the Power of a Blue Judo Uniform*



> Can an athletes uniform affect success?
> 
> A study of the mens judo competition at the 2004 Olympics in Athens suggested yes. In high-level judo matches, to differentiate between the contestants, one competitor is chosen to wear a white uniform, called a judogi, while the other wears blue. The study found that those in blue won more matches than those in white, and suggested, among other reasons, that the brighter blue had an intimidating effect, much as with some animals, red coloration is thought to be intimidating.


Another study disputes the finding.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 19, 2008)

sweet.  my gi is mostly red with blue and white. (we had to get american colors) so hopefully if i wear that gi instead of my usual black and white in sparring ill do better lol


----------



## matt.m (Feb 21, 2008)

I have never seen the study.  However, from being on the all Marine Judo team while serving I had this sweet dobok.  Blue on the out side and white on the inside.  It was reversible.  Double weave heavy of course.  Also, down the sleves it had the lettering U.S. Marine Judo and on the back it had the Marine Corps Eagle Globe and Anchor.

However, as an instructor I make my students do as I do......wear white on white.  They will begin competing soon.  However we will do it the old school way.  Red will have the red sash in between the belt and the dobok.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 21, 2008)

Other than the mental advantage gained by the belief in the first study, Not all factors were considered.
Sean


----------



## matt.m (Feb 24, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Other than the mental advantage gained by the belief in the first study, Not all factors were considered.
> Sean


 

Good point.  The whole thing about it is that I believe that only "Yudo/Judo" competitors should have a blue dobok.  Just a thought.  But I was raised with the ideal that white = purity.  I guess to each his own.  GGM Park always said something to the effect concerning white vs. black dobok....."It is like American black and white western, Good guys wear white and bad guys wear black."  Not saying anything but he was "Old, Old school Korean.  He was born in 1940 so, you have to look at the context.

The reversible dobok was designed for the same reason why TKD and Karate have blue on one side of the hogu and red on the other.  It is for differentiation.

I have always had a reverse psychology if you will concerning colored uniforms.  I don't really care for them, it always made me want to beat the "Pretty boy" wearing them that much more.  With exception of National and Global competition I hadn't worn blue, where it was necessary.  Plus just to re-iterate "My own personal belief is that those who wear 'colored' dobok just think they are cool.

But then again what do I know.  Just my .02


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2008)

*Red's the winner for tae kwon do referees*




> If you are betting on the Olympic tae kwon do events beginning Wednesday, you may do well to consider the color of the fighter's protective gear. A German study has found that referees consistently favor the fighter wearing red, although the study did not say why.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 20, 2008)

or you could go with a gi like this and make the competition think they are tripping out on a psychedelic trip.

http://www.tracyskarate.com/Business/checkered_gi.htm


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 21, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> or you could go with a gi like this and make the competition think they are tripping out on a psychedelic trip.
> 
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/business/checkered_gi.htm


 

old school!


----------



## jarrod (Aug 21, 2008)

when i started judo i picked up a blue gi because, well, i really like blue.  plus it's easier to keep clean.  i was really surprised when i learned that it was looked down upon by some of the purists.  

jf


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I'm working on getting a white HCK kimono and intend to tie dye it.  But commercial gi-wise, this one is pretty trippy, by a company called War.  They make high quality gis for BJJ.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Aug 21, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I posted this on FMAT:
> 
> *The Color of Victory? Rethinking the Power of a Blue Judo Uniform*
> 
> Another study disputes the finding.



Yeah, the color blue kicked my butt - not the other guy's ABILITY.

It's silly to find a "better color" for a fighting uniform, thinking it will improve your performance.

The only thing that improves performance is more mat time and better coaching.


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Yeah, the color blue kicked my butt - not the other guy's ABILITY.
> 
> It's silly to find a "better color" for a fighting uniform, thinking it will improve your performance.
> 
> The only thing that improves performance is more mat time and better coaching.


Heresy!  There must be a shortcut or secret potion to make it easy.  There MUST!  

Next, you'll try to tell us that if we're overweight or out of shape, it's our fault for not exercising and eating too much crap!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, it could affect judging--making things easier or harder for a referee to see what's happening.


----------

